# concrete washout



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anybody ever used it for a driveway or road? Thought about using it for  a base and crusher run on top. It's free just a haul Bill.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 8, 2014)

I have crushed concrete in my driveway.  I dont know how similar the two are, but the crushed stuff has packed down Very well in my driveway.


----------



## blues brother (Jun 9, 2014)

Its good stuff if there are NO CLUMPS of concrete. I have it in my drive and it is pretty good. One load I got had some clumps...ended up picking them up by hand and tossing in the trash hole. Broke some smaller ones up with a sledge hammer.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 9, 2014)

Did it harden up like concrete? New drives a little steep so when I put crusher run on it I don't want it washing off the washout.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 3, 2014)

The washout will be VERY dusty when dry.

I'd use #4 stone on the steep parts of the driveway.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 3, 2014)

I would use asphalt millings. Once it's hot it will melt back together and be like a asphalt drive way


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I would use asphalt millings. Once it's hot it will melt back together and be like a asphalt drive way



Asphalt millings can be very lumpy.   Also from personal experience it does not melt back together and stays a little crumbly.   There are ways to keep it from crumbling but they are not very environmentally friendly.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 4, 2014)

I use to work at asphalt company as a heavy equipment operator we would have to use a excavator to dig the piles back up for loading after it sat there for awhile due to getting hot and Melting back together. May not work for the poster but certainly will make a fine drive way after it's spread out and driven over


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a long drive with washoput concrete. It's held up really well. I originally only intended it to be my base layer, and go over it with limestone, but waited at first to haul in the limestone. It's been there 10 years now, and I only worked the road a couple of times, but never had to haul in new material yet.  Prolly make it a couple more years. I did put it down thick and have it built up high.  

The only drawback for me was, a couple of the loads were a little clumpy, so I did have to remove the larger clunks by hand.  Also, a little dusty during a long dry spell, but, really not a whole lot worse than the other options out there.  

For the money, it's really good stuff!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yea asphalt millings work good once packed. Just hard to blade down once it's packed and settled.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 4, 2014)

we used some in the roads out in the woods made a pretty hard road.


----------



## EGlock86 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a very long and fairly steep gravel drive way. Mine was layed with a large stone base and then crush&run and then 57...I've layered them in that order (without the base stone) over the years and worked great for me. So I would say yes you would be fine


----------

